# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Чему современные вайшнавы должны учиться у христиан?

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Ссылка на текст лекции одного из руководителей современного ИСККОН

http://www.krishna.ru/news/15-news/4248-anuttama.html

----------

